# Official '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...



## girllovesthegame

Apparently Anthony Richardson has been invited to Hornets' training camp. IIRC, he played pretty good during the Hornets' summer league games. Don't know if he'll actually make the roster though. Maybe he'll play better than Vinicius.

_Head coach Pat O’Herron said none of last year’s Butte Daredevils are expected to return to the team this season. At least one of them might just have a much higher paying job.

O’Herron told a gathering of Daredevils fans and media at The Depot Tuesday night that Anthony Richardson of last year’s Butte Continental Basketball Association team has reported to camp with the New Orleans Hornets of the National See FACES, Page B5 Basketball Association.

Richardson, a 6-foot-7 forward from Florida State, won the CBA slam-dunk competiton at last season’s league All-Star game played in the Butte Civic Center. He was also on the All-Star team, then played summer ball with the Kansas Cagerz in the United States Basketball League. He recently won a tryout with the Hornets.

O’Herron has stayed in contact with Richardson and recently spoke with his agent, he said._

Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

On last nights news CP said Ryan Bowen has been practicing with the Hornets.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

Forewarned Hornets bracing for a taxing training camp
Scott wants team's tempo up this season​
_In August, second-round draft pick Adam Haluska got the same phone call that first-round pick Julian Wright and several others, including star point guard Chris Paul, had received. 

"I called, and the bottom line was to see if they were getting ready," Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. "I've already warned them that this is going to be one of the toughest camp these guys have had. 

"I hope they're ready to run a lot, because we're going to do a lot of it. This season, I want us to play at one speed -- getting up and down quickly." _

_After Haluska got the message about camp, he increased the intensity of his workouts. Some days, he ran 2 miles. Some days, he ran 4 miles. Starting Tuesday, Haluska, a 6-foot-5 shooting guard who played at Iowa, will be trying to earn a roster spot. The contracts for second-round draft picks are not guaranteed until they make the regular-season roster. 

"I ran on the track and did stuff on the court, just to get my conditioning up," said Haluska, who led the Big Ten Conference in scoring last season with a 20.5 average. "I know Coach runs a pretty tight camp, and he wants everybody to be in great shape and ready for the season. I worked out every day because I look forward to that kind of challenge." 

The session Tuesday was supposed to be a volunteer workout, but Paul ran the floor like San Antonio's Tony Parker was guarding him instead of backup point guard Jannero Pargo. 

Often during a five-on-five scrimmage Tuesday, Paul sprinted, took shots over defenders and didn't mind getting physical to contest Pargo's shots. 

The work was part of the regiment he has done this month to prepare for this upcoming Tuesday's opening day of training camp. _

More here


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*



> *Starting center Tyson Chandler has not participated in any of the scrimmages, but he kept extended hours in the weight room at the Alario Center. Chandler was allowed some time off before camp after playing for Team USA this summer. But Chandler declined and arrived in New Orleans shortly after Labor Day to begin preparations. *


Glad to see Tyson is preparing. Hope he continues to build on last season.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

Camp body news? Hornets sign Bowen, Johnson, Richardson. 

http://blog.nola.com/tpsports/2007/10/hornets_sign_four_players.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

A few training camp articles...

Confidence Builder
Peja Stojakovic puts his rehabilitated back to the test during the Hornets' first training camp
workout, with positive results​
_It went better than Peja Stojakovic expected. He went into Tuesday's first day of training camp a little leery from not knowing if his back would feel fine, or possibly tighten up. 

But after 2 1/2 hours of running, going through fast-break and defensive drills, and even some limited 3-on-3 and 2-on-2 scrimmages, Stojakovic said he felt fine. 

It was Stojakovic's first practice in which he was able to participate in just about every drill. Stojakovic required back surgery to remove a disk fragment in December that forced him to miss all but the first 13 games last season. _

_However, Stojakovic did not participate in exhaustive suicide runs at the end of practice. 

"I was a little scared in the beginning, but as practice progressed I got more confident and comfortable," Stojakovic said. "It felt good for the first day, and I was able to do more things than I had planned. 

"I'm out there with the guys, and I just got to keep building and see how it feels. I've been out 10 months, and I miss playing so much." 

It will be vital for Stojakovic to remain healthy for the Hornets to make the playoffs for the first time since the 2003-04 season, when they were in the Eastern Conference. 

Stojakovic, who signed a five-year, $64 million contract last year, is a superb perimeter shooter who can draw the attention of a defense, which can allow players such as David West and Morris Peterson to get more open shots. 

Stojakovic, 6 feet 10, 229 pounds, did his rehabilitation work this offseason in Greece, his offseason home. When he showed up for volunteer workouts last week at the Alario Center, he appeared to be about 8 pounds lighter than he was at this same time last year. _

More

Pargo shooting for more
Breakout season has backup guard feeling confident​
_Hornets players lumbered off the Alario Center court after practice while Jannero Pargo launched jump shots. 

For 50 minutes after the team's first practice, Pargo, a reserve guard, continued to sweat, making more shots than he missed. 

"Just trying to get my shot to where I want it to be," said Pargo, who averaged 9.2 points per game last season. "You want to get shots up while you're tired, because during the game, there's a lot of up-and-down running, and you going to have to take -- and make -- shots when you're tired. _

_"Normally you shoot shots when you first get in the gym, and you're fresh. But to make shots when you're tired, it's a whole other story." 

Last season was Pargo's breakout. After four seasons backing up backups, Pargo became a key reserve in his first season with the Hornets. He finished with career highs in points, rebounds (2.2) and assists (2.5). And he was the only Hornet to play in all 82 games. 

He would often give the team a lift off the bench, notably in the fourth quarter, which broadcaster Bob Licht often called, in a feverish frenzy, "Pargo Time!" 

He indeed had some scoring outpours. Eighteen times he scored 15 or more points. But he was inconsistent. Of the 10 Hornets who averaged 5.0 or more points per game, Pargo had the eight-best shooting percentage at 40.9. 

"I want more (from Pargo)," Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. "Last year was his first year of really playing consistent minutes every night. In essence, he was a rookie. 

"Of course I want more. I expect him to be a passer and a better decision-maker. And when he comes off the bench, he understands his role -- score." _

More


----------



## bee-fan

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

I was watching the videos yesterday and Byron said Rasual will be the 6th man this year.  I'm thinking he will come in and replace Peja, because I doubt it's MoPete. That made me wonder barring injuries, how much time will Julian play? I envisioned Julian coming in to replace Peja.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*



bee-fan said:


> I was watching the videos yesterday and Byron said Rasual will be the 6th man this year. I'm thinking he will come in and replace Peja, because I doubt it's MoPete. That made me wonder barring injuries, how much time will Julian play? I envisioned Julian coming in to replace Peja.


Did he say he "WILL" be the 6th man? I heard the guy ask Byron about wanting Rasual to have that "Bobby Jackson/6th man type of attitude". Byron says he wants him to be a gunslinger and come off the bench aggressive. I think Julian will get some time, just not sure how much. The thing with Julian is that he can come in for either Peja or Mo Pete. He seems to be a hard worker so hopefully he adusts well so he can see some PT.

I was reading a little snippet of John Reid's blog and he said Sual is projected to come off the bench to provide help at both the shooting guard and small forward. He and Julian can both play both positions. I can't wait for this season to get started.

I really liked Mo Petes' interview. He said CP is every 2guard, small forward and big mans dream. Hilton's interview was kind of funny.


----------



## bee-fan

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*



girllovesthegame said:


> Did he say he "WILL" be the 6th man? I heard the guy ask Byron about wanting Rasual to have that "Bobby Jackson/6th man type of attitude". Byron says he wants him to be a gunslinger and come off the bench aggressive. I think Julian will get some time, just not sure how much. The thing with Julian is that he can come in for either Peja or Mo Pete. He seems to be a hard worker so hopefully he adusts well so he can see some PT.
> 
> I was reading a little snippet of John Reid's blog and he said Sual is projected to come off the bench to provide help at both the shooting guard and small forward. He and Julian can both play both positions. I can't wait for this season to get started.
> 
> I really liked Mo Petes' interview. He said CP is every 2guard, small forward and big mans dream. Hilton's interview was kind of funny.


In Rasual Butler interview, he said Byron said he wanted him to be the 6th man. He was also saying how Bobby wanted him to be 6th man, because he won it before. I'll listen to it again when I get home. Oh yeah, I thought Hilton interview was funny too. It's funny how he didn't know where he lived. Someone need to tell him to stay away from Copeland's and the jambalaya pasta when the season start.


----------



## bee-fan

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

I was able to listen from work and he said that coach wanted to push him for 6th man this year. I guess I didn't want another draft pick wasting away on the bench and I'm hoping Julian can get in and get some playing time.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*



bee-fan said:


> In Rasual Butler interview, he said Byron said he wanted him to be the 6th man. He was also saying how Bobby wanted him to be 6th man, because he won it before. I'll listen to it again when I get home. Oh yeah, I thought Hilton interview was funny too. It's funny how he didn't know where he lived. Someone need to tell him to stay away from Copeland's and the jambalaya pasta when the season start.



Oh ok. I was referring more to the Byron Scott interview. Yeah, Hilton had better stay away from Copeland's. I'm guessing he probably lives somewhere in Metairie or Kenner by the sounds of it. Speaking of Copeland's, that Shrimp and Tasso pasta is delicious as are the Crabcakes. Uh-oh, time for lunch. LOL!


----------



## Lebbron

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

They have said many times they want to be more uptempo this year.

If that is the case then they may be using Wright at PF some. I don't think they will use him for Mo Pete much instead that will be covered by Pargo/Jackson/Butler when they aren't in their other positions.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*



Lebbron said:


> *They have said many times they want to be more uptempo this year.*


Hopefully they mean it this time. It may be easier to do without Byron sticking slow a** Marc Jackson into the lineup. I just shuddered at the thought of him trying to pick up speed running the floor. LOL! I can't wait to see Julian running the floor. I get energy just looking at that dude.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

Rookie Wright has slam-dunk potential
His ability, attitude, versatility easy to see​
_Wednesday was a typical day in the life of rookie Julian Wright. 

It began with boxes and ended with buckets. 

Before arriving at the Alario Center for another grueling four-hour workout, Wright, the Hornets' precocious forward, made a stop to buy coffee and three dozen donuts, required duty by order of the team veterans. His day ended around 3 p.m. -- well after the rest of the 17-man squad completed practice -- as he sank the last jumper of a 45-minute post-practice individual shooting drill. _

_In between, it was a mixed bag, as Wright fought through the experiences each rookie entering the NBA encounters. He struggled to keep up with the veteran players while trying to bolster his conditioning for the rigors of an 82-game regular season, and he missed a layup during a post-practice drill, nearly causing his teammate to run sprints. 

"I'm still a rookie, so I know I have a lot to learn and need to keep working on my game," Wright said. "You're supposed to work on things you need to work on your own time. That's part of being a pro." 

Veteran guard Jannero Pargo participated in the workout with Wright. Veteran center Melvin Ely, a homeboy of Wright's from Harvey, Ill., encouraged him from the sideline. Watching from the bleachers was General Manager Jeff Bower. 

That so many teammates, coaches and staffers are investing time in Wright is a testament to his potential. They know Wright has the stuff to be special. _

More




Jackson OK after hit, spill
Knee to guards' thigh is reason for brief concern at practice​
_The Hornets got a scare when backup guard Bobby Jackson took a hard fall after getting hit on his right thigh as he drove across the lane during a training-camp scrimmage Wednesday. 

Jackson was in pain for several minutes, but he did not require additional treatment other than having ice administered. 

Last season, Jackson missed 21 games after five ribs were cracked. He also missed six additional games in March due to a strained right Achilles' tendon. 

"He just took a knee to his thigh, but he's fine," Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. "It just ended up happening right at the last thing we were doing." 

During Tuesday's first day of camp, Jackson was the first player to require time in the training room because of leg cramps. Jackson, who did not participate in volunteer workouts at the Alario Center last month, did not appear to be as tired Wednesday as he was Tuesday. _

More training camp notes from this article


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

Checking in with CP3 and Peja...

*CP*

_Being able to watch Paul dribble the ball with ease through defenders, find an open teammate, hit a 3-pointer and push the ball is a sight to see. He looks even better (if that was possible) than last season and the late-season foot injury is in the past. 

“I have been working out a lot, after having two to three months off due to my foot, I have been making up for lost time, working as much as I can.,” Paul remarked. “Right now, I think I am as close to as 100% as I can be.” _

*Peja*

_"I was a little scared in the beginning, but as practice progressed I got more confident and comfortable," Stojakovic said after Tuesday’s workout. "It felt good for the first day, and I was able to do more things than I had planned. “ 

He was able to participate in close to 80% of all the drills each day. 

“We got a lot from Peja both days, and I was extremely proud and excited about the things he did," Scott said. "I didn't expect for him to do as much as he did, but he went above and beyond my expectations.” 

In addition, Stojakovic has lost close to 10 pounds through his off-season workouts._ 

Link

Sounds good.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

Guard Johnson impressing
Rookie free agent from Jackson State 'playing really well'​
_An interesting name popped out of Hornets Coach Byron Scott's mouth Thursday when he was asked to name the biggest surprise of training camp so far. 

"Trey Johnson," Scott said of the rookie free agent from Jackson State. "Undrafted, but he's playing really well." 

Johnson, a 6-foot-5 shooting guard, was a late signee by the Hornets after playing summer-league ball for the Miami Heat. _

_He finished his senior season at Jackson State as the second-leading scorer in the nation, averaging 27.1 points a game. He was selected Southwestern Athletic Conference Player of the Year and led Jackson State to a SWAC Championship and its first NCAA Tournament appearance since 2000. 

Projected as a possible second-round pick in the NBA draft, he went undrafted, primarily, Scott said, because some scouts were worried about the level of competition he faced at Jackson State. 

"You average 27 points a game in any league, that means you can score," Scott said. "He's definitely not disappointed us. In fact, he's surprised us with how good he is." 

Johnson said the transition from Jackson State to the NBA has been easier than expected._

More


Peterson cramming for season
Guard trying to learn ins, outs of system​

_Hornets Coach Byron Scott doesn't get phone calls from his players at night unless it's an emergency. But Wednesday night, Morris Peterson, the Hornets' top free-agent signee this summer, called. 

It was no emergency, but they talked for more than a half hour. Their conversation involved going over the Hornets' offensive sets, which Peterson is trying to get more familiar with in training camp. Peterson hopes he'll know it entirely before the Hornets play their preseason opener Tuesday night against the Houston Rockets in Oklahoma City. 

"He called and had the playbook with him, and we went over everything we ran during practice," Scott said. "I told him to come in early (Thursday), so we could go through it some more." _

_Handling the exhaustive suicide runs and the lengthy four-hour practices this week has not been a problem for Peterson, who played his first seven seasons with the Toronto Raptors before joining the Hornets. _

More


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

So what are you guys expecting from Peja? I'm really struggling to decide how high I should rank him on my fantasy pools....


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*



Yao Mania said:


> So what are you guys expecting from Peja? I'm really struggling to decide how high I should rank him on my fantasy pools....


To be honest Yao Mania, I have no idea what to expect. He's sounding and looking good right now but ....... you never know. I just hope for the best.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

Hornets' Armstrong better, stronger
Backup center shows vast improvement​
_Since big-money backup center Chris Andersen was banned from the NBA, the Hornets have wedged giants into the giant hole that Andersen dug. Marc Jackson. Aaron Williams. Even a pinch of Jackson Vroman. 

The results were minimal. 

The Hornets now believe they've found a player who can effectively spell starting center Tyson Chandler. On paper, you'd think this guy was the worst of the bunch. _

_Only 3.1 points per game? Twenty-six games when he didn't even play? What happened -- the Hornets lost Corsley Edwards number? 

On the contrary, the Hornets are enthusiastic about Hilton Armstrong, who struggled as a rookie but vastly improved this past summer. 

"His post-up game has gotten so much better," Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. "His outside shot has gotten so much better, and he has gotten stronger. Those are the things he needed to do this summer. And he came in better -- much better -- condition than he came in last year at this time. And it has helped him tremendously." 

Armstrong was drafted 12th overall out of Connecticut in 2006 but was ineffective in 2006-07. _

Link


Jackson keeps taking some hits​
_JACKSON KEEPS TAKING SOME HITS: Earlier this week during a scrimmage, Hornets Coach Byron Scott thought Bobby Jackson took a knee to his right thigh that left Jackson grimacing in pain for several minutes. 

On Friday, Jackson said he slightly hyperextended his right knee, but it was not severe enough to sideline him. The injury occurred after he tried to penetrate across the lane but appeared to step on the foot of a teammate before falling hard. 

Two weeks prior to the start of training camp, Jackson said while working out in Sacramento, Calif., he hyperextended the same knee, but -- like Wednesday -- it was not severe. _

_During the first two training camp practices, Jackson had a difficult time getting adjusted to the extensive running drills conducted by Scott. During Tuesday's first practice, Jackson was the first player to require time in the training room after experiencing leg cramps. 

Jackson, 34, is the oldest player on the Hornets' roster. But for the second consecutive season, he is expected to be a key contributor off the bench as a scorer. Last season, Jackson missed 21 games after five ribs were cracked. In March, he missed six games due to a strained right Achilles tendon. 

"I'm getting older, but my body feels good," Jackson said. "I'm not even sore, but I'm trying to pace myself and work on my shot a little more than I did last year." _

Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

Scott pleased with hustle​
_During Friday's scrimmage, the Hornets starters bludgeoned the reserves. On Saturday, the reserves got revenge. Trailing by 10 points, the reserves soon swarmed the starters, and ended up winning by six points. 

"They couldn't keep them out of transition," Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. "They were just running. They got some layups and wide-open jump shots. (Guard) Trey Johnson made some great shots."_

More


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

West has sights set on upcoming season​
_David West sat in a front-row seat after practice Friday at the New Orleans Arena and could not remember much about his last game played at the facility. 

He paused, then had to be reminded that it was March 23 when Los Angeles Lakers' star Kobe Bryant scored 50 points against the Hornets. 

"Oh, that Lakers' game, that was a stretch when I really wasn't playing well," West said. "I got that game out of my mind a long time ago."

That night West made four of 16 shots and scored eight points before a sellout crowd of 18,535. He entered the game with a 16.7 scoring average and had scored in double figures in 34 of 39 games. Besides his shooting problems, West grabbed one offensive rebound in 29 minutes and committed five fouls. 

West has returned to New Orleans determined not to have a repeat performance in any of the upcoming 41 games scheduled at the Arena, starting with the Oct. 31 season opener against the Sacramento Kings. 

Despite a team-leading 18.3 scoring average, West prefers not to remember much about the 2006-07 season. He missed 30 games after requiring surgery in December to remove inflammation in his elbow. 

In March, West was critical of how the Hornets moved the ball in some of their offensive sets, going too often on the same side of the court. Part of the problem was having the five starters combine to miss 133 games. 

The Hornets finished 39-43 and were not eliminated from playoff contention until the final week of the season. _

More


Vinicius' offensive game getting better
Second-year forward needs to improve his defense, Scott says​
_The Hornets have a couple of the NBA's premier rebounders. Bobby Jackson is not one of them. He's short, 6 feet 1, and while he's asked to do a lot as the gritty sixth man, pounding the glass isn't one of them. 

But at a practice earlier this week, his defender, the 6-foot-8 Marcus Vinicius, failed to box out Jackson. Jackson slipped around and snatched a rebound. 

Jackson became angered with Vinicius' lackadaisical effort, telling his taller teammate that he must focus._

_Hornets Coach Byron Scott was stunned: "I'm like -- come on, now. You've got a 6-1 guy telling you to box him out." 

Vinicius, in his second season with the Hornets, has done well in many offensive facets in training camp this week, but his defense has his coach worried. Scott said Vinicius needs to play smarter and adjust to different types of opposing players. 

As for the rebounding? "He's just watching the birds. Guys start sneaking in behind him. He has to get better at that area and concentrate a little more." _

More


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

Assistant coach pulls double duty
Gattison serves as backup center​
_When the Hornets ended their scrimmage Sunday at the Alario Center, assistant coach Kenny Gattison was trying to catch his breath as he sat in a chair near the court. 

Gattison not only directed the Hornets' frontcourt players, he participated in a halfcourt scrimmage as a backup center. Gattison guarded Hilton Armstrong as they worked on zone defense. 

Playing duty was forced upon Gattison because Eric Chenowith, a 7-foot-1 free agent hopeful, remains sidelined with a sore left foot. Starting center Tyson Chandler, who has some soreness in his left big toe that required surgery at the end of last season, was held out after practicing Friday and Saturday._

_"He (Gattison) was the second best center we had out there," Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. "But he got tired on us real quick." 

Moving quickly toward the high post to set a screen on point guard Chris Paul was Gattison's only highlight. Gattison played nine years in the NBA, including six with the Hornets, before retiring after the 1995-96 season. He is entering his fifth season as a Hornets assistant coach. _

Other Hornet notes from this article

I don't like hearing about soreness in Tyson's toe. 


Veteran Jackson gives more than advice
Hornets guard shows tenacity still en vogue​
_A couple summers ago, Hornets Coach Byron Scott was, as he has been known to do, playing golf. He was up in Minnesota for a celebrity tournament, and in the car on the way to the course, Scott sat next to Bobby Jackson, the renowned reserve. 

"I told him -- 'Man, sooner or later, you're going to play for me,' " Scott said. "He's just a guy I've seen from afar that I really love the way he plays. Just his competitive nature. I just thought he would fit in well with what I do." 

In the summer of 2006, sure enough, Jackson joined the Hornets. Now, entering Jackson's second season for Scott, both the guard and coach remain thrilled about the possibilities. Jackson, who has previously won the NBA's Sixth Man Award, is annually one of the league's better sixth men; he's a guy who could start for many teams, but remains a weapon off the bench for the Hornets. _

_"He is invaluable to our team," said starting point guard Chris Paul. "He's been through so much in this league, and he's so well respected as a player and a person. When he talks, guys listen." 

Jackson, 34, has battled numerous injuries while with the Hornets. Last season, there were the cracked right ribs and his strained Achilles tendon. He missed 26 games. And this training camp, he hyperextended his right knee, but practices through the pain. History suggests Jackson won't play a full season. In the past five seasons, he has averaged 52.2 games. 

But when he is out there, he is scrappy, clawing on defense, driving on offense, giving younger opponents a lesson in hustle. _

More


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

Richardson takes notes
Summer standout faces uncertain future with Hornets​
_There are no guarantees that Anthony Richardson will remain on the Hornets' roster after the first cuts are made in the next week or so. 

Richardson doesn't know if will play tonight at Oklahoma City in the team's preseason opener against the Houston Rockets. 

What Richardson does know is that he is near the bottom of the depth chart at the small forward and power forward spots, behind first-round draft pick Julian Wright, small forward Rasual Butler and power forward Melvin Ely. 

Richardson, 6 feet 9, who played at Florida State, was the only player on the Hornets' summer league team to earn an invitation to training camp. 

But whether he gets waived or remains on the bench through the preseason, Richardson said he has taken advantage of every practice since last week. 

"It's a blessing, a chance to get some experience and be around some NBA players and see what I can do," Richardson said. "If I don't make it this year, I can come back some other time to make it possibly with some other team or come back next year with the Hornets. _

More

Stojakovic makes return to the lineup
Hornets begin preseason play in OKC before returning to N.O.​
OKLAHOMA CITY -- _Everyone's a chiropractor. 

For months, Hornets faithful have offered opinions on the medical fate of Peja Stojakovic's injured back, ranging from "he's fine" to "he's done." Doctors granted Stojakovic permission to participate in training camp and tonight, 319 days after his last game, the small forward will suit up and play. 

The Hornets play their first preseason game tonight, hosting the Houston Rockets in Oklahoma City. Yes, the Hornets are back in New Orleans, but the team scheduled one preseason game at Ford Center to thank the Sooner State fans for their support. _

_Stojakovic, who missed 69 games in his first season with the Hornets, has played encouragingly during training camp, fighting through screens, hustling on defense and making long-range jump shots, his forté. 

"The game will be a good test," said Stojakovic, a three-time All-Star. "I just want to get comfortable with the game and gain some confidence for the next one." 

Stojakovic, 30, is back at small forward where he thrived during his years with the Sacramento Kings. Last season, he started at shooting guard and averaged 17.8 points per game, at times playing brilliantly alongside point guard Chris Paul. However, the Hornets lost small forward Desmond Mason to free agency and signed shooting guard Morris Peterson, so Stojakovic is back at the three, where he will continue to shoot the 3. 

"When Peja is out there playing," Paul said, "it gives our team a little bit more energy and a lot more confidence." 

Hornets Coach Byron Scott will start his regular five tonight but will play four of those five just 15-20 minutes. Peterson likely will play more minutes, giving him game situations to feel his way through the offense. _

More


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*










@










7:00pm CST​
Nothing too fancy for pre-season.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: '07 Training camp/Pre-season thread...*

Hornets are looking like D-Leaguers tonight. They are dusty and rusty.


----------



## Rids

*Hornets vs. Rockets*

Yikes how's that for an empty arena. Is there anybody there that isn't related to the players, coaches and waterboys? 

Rockets up by a bunch at the half.


----------



## Rids

*Re: Hornets vs. Rockets*

7 minutes to go in the third and the Hornets have cut the lead to 5!


----------



## Rids

*Re: Hornets vs. Rockets*

70-66 Rockets at the end of the third. The big run during the middle of the frame really kick started the Hornets.


----------



## Rids

*Re: Hornets vs. Rockets*

Hornets tied it up! Now with 9:50 to go in the game it's 72-72.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Hornets vs. Rockets*

Hey great to see a Hornets fans here! You can join us at the Houston thread for discussion:
http://www.basketballforum.com/hous...ad-houston-rockets-new-orleans-hornets-6.html

Hilton Armstrong's looking good. Byron Scott oughta give him more PT during the regular season.


----------



## bee-fan

*Re: Hornets vs. Rockets*

Hilton is playing real good, I like those blocks against Yao Ming.


----------



## Rids

*Re: Hornets vs. Rockets*

Hornets win! Sure it's only pre-season but a win is a win!


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: Hornets vs. Rockets*

Thanks Rids. I should've started a separate pre-season game thread but I included the game 1 thread in the training camp/pre-season thread.

That was entertaining to watch. I miss basketball so much. Hilton looked good and Haluska looked pretty good as well. Houston should be a pretty darn good team this season. Yao Mania, Hilton should surely get more PT this season as Scott has him penciled in to back up Chandler.

I think it was Paul's 3rd quarter that sparked the turnaround.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: Hornets vs. Rockets*

Stojakovic sparks N.O.'s second-half turnaround
Hornets win exhibition opener​
_Peja Stojakovic, at his best one of the world's top shooters, was at his worst in the first half Tuesday. 

In the Hornets' preseason opener against the Houston Rockets, the veteran missed all three shots in the first half, all 3-point attempts, and even passed up some shot opportunities. 

"I felt nervous," he said. "Like it was my rookie game." _

_But in his first game since Nov. 24, after back surgery and extensive rehabilitation, there was Stojakovic in the second half, back to his old tricks. 

In the Hornets' 94-92 victory before a sparse crowd of 6,294 at the Ford Center, the small forward was 5-for-10 in the second half, including three 3-pointers, for 13 points. And when the three-time All-Star swished a 3-pointer with 4:47 left, the Hornets took an 86-80 lead, their biggest since 3-0. _

More


----------



## girllovesthegame

Pre-season game 2...










@









I don't think this game will be televised.


----------



## girllovesthegame

We can listen to this game on NBA.com.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets lose this one...101-96. A few players that got PT last night didn't get any tonight and vice versa. Moving on to Phoenix.


----------



## supermati

Hilton is looking reeeaaal nice so far.


----------



## gi0rdun

That Haluska guy killed us.


----------



## girllovesthegame

giordun said:


> That Haluska guy killed us.


He had a pretty nice game. I'd like to see more of him. Haluska looks really confident in his shot. He didn't get any PT the next night. Scott probably wanted to take a look at other guys.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Lagging N.O. succumbs to fast start by Indiana​
INDIANAPOLIS -- _Playing back-to-back games was expected to be a challenge to the New Orleans Hornets on Wednesday. For one half, it certainly was. 

After opening their preseason schedule by defeating Houston 94-92 in Oklahoma City on Tuesday, the Hornets didn't arrive in Indianapolis until around 2 a.m. The Hornets played the first half like they were sleeping, trailing 55-35 at halftime after shooting 26 percent, including 2-of-14 on 3-point attempts. 

The Hornets, who trailed by 21 points going into the fourth quarter on Tuesday, began their bid for a second consecutive comeback victory in the third quarter but came up short, as Indiana held on for a 101-96 victory. _

More


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Hornets release Chenowith and Richardson*

_The New Orleans Hornets announced today that they have waived center Eric Chenowith and forward Anthony Richardson. Both players signed as free agents on Oct. 1, prior to the start of training camp. 

Chenowith, who spent last season in the Puerto Rican League, did not appear in a preseason game. 

Richardson, a former Florida State Seminole, appeared in one preseason game, grabbing two rebounds in four minutes of play. 

The Hornets’ roster now stands at 15. _

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/Hornets_Release_Chenowith_and_-239258-31.html


----------



## Rids

Be interesting to see if Richardson heads back to the CBA.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Butler again figures into Hornets' long range plan
Reserve forward seeks better 3-point shooting​
_The Hornets' Rasual Butler is often the most dangerous 3-point shooter on the court, though sometimes it's questionable which team is in danger. 

Last season, the reserve forward led the Hornets in 3-pointers made. He also missed the most. 

The Hornets believe Butler can be a key cog in their offense, backing up another sharpshooter, Peja Stojakovic. But will Butler shoot the lights out -- or himself, and the Hornets, in the foot? _

_"I shoot the ball too well not to be more consistent," said Butler, heading into the Hornets' preseason game tonight at Phoenix. "I'm going to try to shoot the ball from the floor in the 40 (percent range), and hopefully from the arc I can get around 40 to 42." 

Last season, Butler shot 39.8 percent from the floor, second-lowest of the Hornets' regulars, though it's noted that Butler generally took higher-risk shots than, say, center Tyson Chandler, who shot 62.4 percent, primarily from in the paint. 

And Butler shot 36.9 percent from 3-point range, trailing Jannero Pargo (38.8) and Stojakovic (40.5), who played in 13 games before suffering a back injury, among the Hornets. _

More


----------



## supermati

Roster is down to 15, think anybody else is getting cut?


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Roster is down to 15, think anybody else is getting cut?


I'm thinking 1 or 2 more will be cut. The names that keep coming to mind are Trey Johnson, Ryan Bowen and Marcus Vinicius.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tonight's game.... Hornets @ Suns.

Hornets win 111-106.

http://www.nba.com/games/20071013/NOHPHX/recap.html


----------



## supermati

Play Haluska Scott.


----------



## bee-fan

supermati said:


> Play Haluska Scott.


I'm hoping to get a chance to see Haluska and Johnson play tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I must say, Haluska is looking like a keeper so far.

Reserve judgement
Rookie Haluska scores 20 but others aren't as effective in loss to Pacers​
_From Tyson Chandler to Chris Paul, the Hornets have a solid starting lineup. 

It's the backups that have caught most of Coach Byron Scott's attention in the preseason. Before the regular season begins, he wants to be assured they can come into a game at any moment and provide a spark. 

Second-round draft pick Adam Haluska showed he could come off the bench Monday night and make an impact with his shooting. Though the Hornets lost to the Indiana Pacers 117-104 before a crowd of 7,736 at the New Orleans Arena in their preseason home opener, Haluska led the Hornets with a game-high 20 points on 7-of-8 shooting._ 

_Haluska, who is vying to earn a roster spot, made all three of his 3-point attempts. 

"Fortunately I had a lot of good looks tonight," said Haluska, who played at Iowa last season and led the Big Ten Conference in scoring. "You have to bring it every day, whether it's a game or practice." 

It appears small forward is where the Hornets will need the most help from the backups. Two of those Scott will be counting on are Rasual Butler and rookie Julian Wright. _

Link

Scott urging Wright to shoot
Coach says rookie has a tendency to pass too much​
_Julian Wright spotted teammate Hilton Armstrong peeking around a defender near the top of the key. Wright, being the pass-first, pass-second player he is, tried to wedge the ball to Armstrong, an ill-advised pass and an ill-fated decision. 

Hornets Coach Byron Scott shook his head at the turnover. The coach has a little problem on his hands -- he has a player who likes to pass too much. 

Generally, the problem is the other way around, when a player shoots and shoots. But Scott is trying to get his rookie to do just that. _

Link

Jewelry stolen from Butler
Forward's assistant says valuables taken from suitcase​
_Hornets forward Rasual Butler and local authorities are trying to determine who took $268,250 of his jewelry from his personal assistant's suitcase during a flight from Oklahoma City on Saturday, according to a Jefferson Parish Sheriff's Office incident report. 

Butler's assistant, Kyle White, 29, said he last saw the jewelry when it was packed into a bag that he checked at the Continental Airlines ticket counter at Will Rogers Airport in Oklahoma City. 

But when White opened the bag in New Orleans on Saturday night, the jewelry was gone. The take included an $80,000 Breitling Bentley watch and a $130,000 diamond necklace, according to the incident report. _

_"He's pretty angry," White said Monday afternoon. 

White was traveling alone Saturday because Butler and the Hornets had a preseason game against the Suns in Phoenix. White's flight itinerary included a layover in Houston at Bush International Airport. He arrived in New Orleans about 7 p.m. but said he was told his bag was delayed for some reason in Houston. The suitcase was delivered to his residence at 11:30 p.m., and that's when he said he discovered the jewelry missing. 

The Jefferson Parish Sheriff's Office did not comment on the case Monday. But White said investigators told him they planned to contact authorities in Houston and Oklahoma City _

Link


----------



## gi0rdun

What's the Hornets depth chart now?


----------



## girllovesthegame

giordun said:


> What's the Hornets depth chart now?


Right now it looks something like this...

PG- Paul/Jackson/Pargo
SG- Peterson/Butler/Haluska
SF- Stojakovic/Wright/Vinicius
PF- West/Ely
C- Chandler/Armstrong

Byron Scott feels Wright can play the 2, 3, or 4. It's still unknown if Trey Johnson or Ryan Bowen will make the roster. Or even Haluska for that matter. Although the way he's been playing, he should make the roster. I think we could use another front court player. Vinicius hasn't been doing much of anything. I don't know how long he will be around.


----------



## bee-fan

I'm thinking they're going to cut Vinicius. I would hate to see him go, because I think he have potential that the Hornets couldn't pull out of him. I'm going on record as saying they will not cut Haluska. I watched this guy play the other night and he looked like a scoring machine. When he hit those consecutive shots you should have seen the smile on Byron Scott face. God it feels good to sit right by the Hornets bench I can see everything.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> I'm thinking they're going to cut Vinicius. I would hate to see him go, because I think he have potential that the Hornets couldn't pull out of him. I'm going on record as saying they will not cut Haluska. I watched this guy play the other night and he looked like a scoring machine. When he hit those consecutive shots you should have seen the smile on Byron Scott face. God it feels good to sit right by the Hornets bench I can see everything.


Sitting by the Hornets bench is the BEST! Haluska does look like a keeper thus far.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Haluska has been shooting well but sounds like he's going to have to work a little more on his defense.


_Shooting guard focuses on defense Early in Coach Byron Scott's first season with New Orleans, a prolific scorer was on the market, and the Hornets, winless at the time, needed scoring, prolific or otherwise. But Scott scoffed. 

"He'll give you 20," he said. "But he'll give up 30." 

This sentiment lingered during the seasons to come, as Scott occasionally became disenchanted with a young scorer who didn't back it up defensively._ 


_Scott's dedication to defense is something of which Adam Haluska is well aware. The rookie can shoot. But Haluska is the first to admit that his defense must improve if he's to make the roster. So the second-round draft pick from Iowa has become a self-appointed "sponge," soaking up as much defensive knowledge as he can during camp. 

"Defensively, I'm just trying to learn all the principles," Haluska said. "I really have got to bust it on the defensive end. . . . I think the biggest thing right now is trying to make that adjustment defensively. The game's a little different from college -- faster, more up-tempo." 

The 6-foot-5, 210-pound guard shot splendidly in Monday's preseason game, scoring a game-high 20 points. He missed just one shot attempt, making seven, including all three 3-point attempts. _

More


----------



## girllovesthegame

VS.










7:30pm CST
Mississippi Coast Coliseum, Biloxi, MS
Local Radio:KMEZ, WIBR​


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets win 92-85.

Boxscore


----------



## girllovesthegame

October 21, 2007










vs.










7:00pm CST
Local Radio: KMEZ, WIBR​


----------



## girllovesthegame

Sounds like Scott will be monitoring Hilton a bit more tonight. If he doesn't play up to par, he'll probably be benched. 




> _If Armstrong does not show improvement tonight against the Dallas Mavericks, Scott said he would consider limiting his minutes for the remaining two preseason games. _



Link


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> Sounds like Scott will be monitoring Hilton a bit more tonight. If he doesn't play up to par, he'll probably be benched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Earth to Scott...It's only preseason. And who are we benching him for, because Melvin Ely haven't been playing his best. Scott know exactly how to kill your confidence. Why do some people have free reign to make mistakes and others are on short leashes?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Getting ready to go​
NEW ORLEANS — _As the Hornets hit the stretch run of the preseason, it’s time for coach Byron Scott to start looking ahead to the rapidly approaching start to the regular season.

“The last two preseason games I like to have the guys in the rotation play their regular minutes,” Scott said. “I’m trying to get them ready for (the season opener) October 31.

“I want the starters to get used to playing the minutes they’re going to play. I want the backups to know about what time they’re going in so they can look at the clock and start getting themselves mentally prepared. And I want to get myself accustomed to using guys the way I’m going to use them.”

New Orleans (3-2) plays at Dallas tonight. Then come the dress rehearsals for the regular season — against Atlanta on Wednesday in the New Orleans Arena and against Charlotte on Friday in Winston-Salem, N.C.

Scott’s starting lineup is set with guards Chris Paul and Morris Peterson, forwards Peja Stojakovic and David West, and center Tyson Chandler._

More


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets aren't making any free throws. Right now with 3:45 left in the 1st, they're 0-7.


----------



## girllovesthegame

End of 1st qtr...

Mavericks 36
Hornets 20


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tied at 52 at halftime.


----------



## girllovesthegame

End of 3rd...

Mavericks 85
Hornets 66

On the floor to begin the 4th

Jackson
Pargo
Butler
Bowen
Armstrong

Harris
Diop
Bass
Stackhouse
Hassell


----------



## girllovesthegame

Final

Mavericks 103
Hornets 97

Hornets are now 3-3 in preseason.

Frankly, I don't know how the game ended that close with sucky shooting and sucky free throw shooting from a few players. 

Hawks next on Wednesday night.

Boxscore


----------



## bee-fan

I'm trying to remember this is only preseason. I sincerely hope the Hornets get their act together before the 31st.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> I'm trying to remember this is only preseason. I sincerely hope the Hornets get their act together before the 31st.


I expect they will. They are 3-3 right now. Last preseason at this time they were 1-5. Their set rotations will help them a bit more. They'll just have to remember to not come out the gate so slow.


----------



## girllovesthegame

VS.








2 preseason games left. The Hawks and then CP3 goes back to his Deamon Deacon court on Friday to play the Bobcats.


----------



## girllovesthegame

According to John Reid's blog, Scott plans on experimenting with different lineups for tomorrow's game against the Hawks. It's good to experiment but right now it's time to get guys a little more used to playing with who they'll be on the floor with the most. How many minutes have the actual starters been on the floor together so far this preseason? I don't know. I just figured the last 2 games of the preseason and the rotations should be just about set by now.

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2007/10/scott_plans_to_use_different_l.html


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> According to John Reid's blog, Scott plans on experimenting with different lineups for tomorrow's game against the Hawks. It's good to experiment but right now it's time to get guys a little more used to playing with who they'll be on the floor with the most. How many minutes have the actual starters been on the floor together so far this preseason? I don't know. I just figured the last 2 games of the preseason and the rotations should be just about set by now.
> 
> http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2007/10/scott_plans_to_use_different_l.html


My thoughts exactly. Although I could understand why he want to try different lineups. I know he said he wanted to try Hilton at the 4, I guess he's trying to see how it will work out. But I agree it's time for them to have a set rotation to get prepared for Oct. 31st.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yeah, Scott really tinkered with the lineups tonight. Hornets lose 107-98. I'd like Mo Pete to go back to Toronto and get any shot he had prior to this season and bring it back with him. As a matter of fact, a few players need to go find some shots from somewhere. Paul tried to get them going but nothing was happening. Tyson, Adam Haluska and Vinicius were the only players to not play tonight. Melvin was nice tonight and Hilton was a big bright spot in the game. He got boards and he stayed on the line. 25pts, 14rebs. Actor Anthony Anderson was acting a fool sitting courtside. He was having a good time and making tons of noise. 1 preseason game left on Friday. 

Boxscore


----------



## bee-fan

Hilton played good tonight. Julian had a really nice dunk, one of the few times the crowd was able to get on their feet. MoPete is starting to worry me, I'm not as worried about David West. I'm trying to remind myself that it's only preseason. They have one week to pull it together. Anthony Anderson really clowned tonight. He ran on the court and took the gun from Hugo to shoot the t-shirts into the stands. They showed him during the Saints game and he was on the sideline saying he's a Saints fan. Well, I guess he's a Hornets fan also.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> Hilton played good tonight. Julian had a really nice dunk, one of the few times the crowd was able to get on their feet. MoPete is starting to worry me, I'm not as worried about David West. I'm trying to remind myself that it's only preseason. They have one week to pull it together. Anthony Anderson really clowned tonight. He ran on the court and took the gun from Hugo to shoot the t-shirts into the stands. They showed him during the Saints game and he was on the sideline saying he's a Saints fan. Well, I guess he's a Hornets fan also.


It's still preseason so I tend to be a little lienient but it's time to start putting it together now. Only 1 game left. Anthony Anderson is crazy! Why does the guy to the right behind Anthony have binoculars? Did he need to see someone in the top level? LOL!


----------



## girllovesthegame

VS.










6:30pm CST
Joel Coliseum, Winston-Salem, NC​
Last preseason game. CP3 back at Wake Forest. He'll probably feel Coach Prosser in the building. Scott's final look at his players before the real season begins. All players will probably get PT except Tyson.

Hornets' finale of preseason takes Paul home​


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tyson out tonight and David may be out as well. Hope Wests' ankle isn't too bad.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/Hornets_vs_Bobcats_Preview-240737-31.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets win 111-100 to finish the preseason at 4-4. CP had a pretty nice outing in his return back to Winston-Salem. Even blocked one of Okafor's shots from behind. Hilton (although he fouled out), Rasual and Peja played nice as well. Overall, a pretty nice outing. They even temporarily renamed a street after CP for the night.










Boxscore


----------



## girllovesthegame

Paul, Hornets close out preseason with victory
N.O. star enjoys homecoming party​
WINSTON SALEM, N.C. -- -- _Chris Paul was the only player to receive a standing ovation after coming out of the game for the final time Friday night. 

He also heard cheers when he made passes, and the arena got even louder when he scored. For the first time since leaving Wake Forest after his sophomore season to enter the 2005 NBA draft, Paul returned home to play. 

It was a successful night for Paul, with the Hornets closing out their preseason schedule with a 111-100 victory against the Charlotte Bobcats. Paul had 14 points and a game-high 13 assists in 27 minutes. _

_Paul had more than 900 family members and friends attend the game. A crowd waited outside the locker room to greet him after the game. 

"I'm just thankful to the fans and my family with everybody coming out to support me, and we won," Paul said. "I think we did a good job all around. Defensively, we did a good job in closing the game out." _

More



West might miss opener
Sprained ankle to be evaluated;Johnson waived​
WINSTON-SALEM, N.C. -- -- _There is a chance David West could miss Wednesday's season opener against the Sacramento Kings at the New Orleans Arena after spraining his left ankle during Friday's morning shootaround. 

West sat out the Hornets' final preseason game against the Charlotte Bobcats at Lawrence Joel Coliseum. 

"He's day to day, and we'll get a better idea on Sunday and Monday on how he feels," Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. "There is a good chance he may not play Wednesday or Friday (against Portland). It's a Grade 2 sprain, so he sprained it pretty good." _

More


----------

